# New RZR !!!!



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

This is the newest RZR. It's called the jagged X edition. 26" longer than the 900 XP but still a 2 seater. It has 94hp. And it has 2 built in beer coolers. LOL But DANG look at that price !!! 
Polaris RZR XP 900 HO Jagged X Edition Side by Side Features


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I like the blue.


----------



## Josh82 (Jun 18, 2012)

22k WOW! No thanks


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

so its the rzr 4 with out the back seats in it.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

bayou_boy_22 said:


> so its the rzr 4 with out the back seats in it.


 Yep and 4 grand more !!! What will they come up with next.:thinking: LMAO


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

Yea it looks great,but let me get this right,it's so long it won't fit on tight trails and I can't haul a few friends because of they removed the back seats.and you want to charge me way more for it?I'll pass


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

I can see polaris in a meeting saying "What in the heck are we going to do with all these left over Rzr 4's" Hmmmmmm.....got an idea.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's not the same wheel base as the 4


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Yep it's shorter than the 4 but still a dumb idea on Polaris' part. Before long these things will be as much as a new car or truck, heck even this 22 grand is a new car, certain models anyway. And I wish they would just quit with these hp wars, it's driving the prices up so far that no one wants to buy new bikes anymore. I'm fixing to get this Ranger 900 and it will probably be the last ride I buy for quite a while. Heck I bought my wheeler in 06' and just now saved up enough money to buy another one !! LMAO


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Ahhh yeah! Nope!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's quickly becoming a rich mans sport. No more weekend mudders just out to have fun like the old days. Lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

Might be different wheel base but same chassis according to video intro. Doesn't make a whole lot of since to me but hey...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Hey, Id drive it if they gave it to me, but not even in my dreams would I pay that much for one. Id rather get an older rzr and throw a GXR engine in it and blow the doors off this 22K Jagged X


----------



## gtsum2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow that's pricey


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

This is what I hate about Polaris and canned ham its all about advertisement,hey spend a all your money on ours its the best, not I can buy a trex mod it and hang with all the rest and save a lot of cash. My buddy just bought a 900 rzr but the only thing it impresses me about it is top speed so who gives a **** about that the other guy that rides with us can do almost anything he can in his t4 sooooo.:what: 

(rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

brutemike said:


> This is what I hate about Polaris and canned ham its all about advertisement,hey spend a all your money on ours its the best, not I can buy a trex mod it and hang with all the rest and save a lot of cash. My buddy just bought a 900 rzr but the only thing it impresses me about it is top speed so who gives a **** about that the other guy that rides with us can do almost anything he can in his t4 sooooo.:what:
> 
> (rather be snapping axles then tapatalking)


Up here in canada a trex is more than a rzr 800 S ... lol 900xp's are like 20k new. Haha hate canada for that

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I could buy 2 nice bikes for 22K!! ....and what's even worse is that it's STILL a POLARIS! I'll pass


----------

